# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  НЕОБЫЧНЫЕ новогодние фрагменты

## Львовна

ДВА  игровых момента на НОВОГОДНЕЙ вечеринке - 2015
*
1. "МИНУТКА РЕЛАКСА ДЛЯ ШЕФА"*

[IMG]http://*********org/6421640m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/6214414m.jpg[/IMG]

Боссом быть совсем не просто…и для него  корпоратив  - это скорее проблема, чем способ отдохнуть. Что же «эдакого»  сделать, чтобы вечеринка не превратилась для начальника в «праздник с сединою на висках», а, наоборот, принесла пользу? 
Попробуем устроить МИНУТКУ РЕЛАКСА для любимого шефа прямо на празднике?

Цена блока - *1500*


*2. "ЖИВАЯ ОТКРЫТКА"*

Есть много способов, чтобы поздравить друг друга с праздником: интернет, сотовая связь, е-mail… 
А как давно вы получали почтовые открытки?
Эх… а давайте отправимся в прошлое! И в центре танцпола оживет КРАСОЧНАЯ новогодняя открытка. 
А 12 ретро-персонажей, которых мы на ней разместим – вызовут у всех присутствующих взрывы хохота.


Цена блока-*1000*

Если вы приобретаете два блока сразу - *цена 2300*

*и приятный бонус в подарок:*


новогодняя «поздравительная застолочка»
для корпоратива и  универсальные варианты блоков 
«МИНУТКА РЕЛАКСА»- для юбилея и
«ЖИВАЯ ОТКРЫТКА»- для свадьбы.

В комплект входит 2 игровых блока с текстовыми файлами, музык. оформлением, ВИДЕО + 3 подарка.

*яндекс кошелек 410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133

----------


## Львовна

Фрагмент видео "МИНУТКИ РЕЛАКСА" для вас :Smile3:

----------


## Уралочка

Леночка - спасибо за релакс!!!!! Особенно благодарна за новогоднюю версию!!!!! 
В работу возьму ТОЧНО!!!!! Очень очень нравится!!!!
Ну а про открытку вообще молчу - вернее ржу :Taunt: 
Ты умница!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Леночка,спасибо за прекрасный номер.Релакс 
это супер!100%успех,на каждом юбелее. :Ok:

----------


## Львовна

Ленуськи :Yahoo:  Для меня то, что вы используете мои штучки на своих праздниках- большая честь и огромное удовольствие! Люблю вас!!! Спасибо!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Сетка

Кто еще не приобрел минутку релакса- спешите быстрей!!! Это ЧУДО! Релакс- это КЛАСС! Спасибо огромное, Леночка, буду использовать его везде.!!!

----------


## Львовна

> Это ЧУДО! Релакс- это КЛАСС!


Приятно очень :Tender: Отрелаксируйте как следует всех шефов на корпоративах и юбиляров на юбилеях  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  Да и с молодоженами в эту штучку можно поиграть :Smile3:   И спасибо большое за отзыв!!!

----------


## Alex6767

Лена, значит можно эти блоки и на юбилеях проводить?

----------


## Татьянка

*Alex6767*, 
 :Aga:  Он изначально и писался для Лениного юбиляра, который сказал, что так мечтает об отдыхе... хоть на минутку. И вот на его юбилее... Лена вместе с его гостями и устроила "Минутку релакса". А потом уже добавились идеи по НГ, свадьбе, КАК этот момент можно провести на других мероприятиях.

----------


## Львовна

*Alex6767*, Да, Татьянка все верно написала. "Минута релакса" универсальный блок. Необходимые подводки и изменения для свадьбы и юбилея прописаны в тексте. И "Живую открытку"  можно проводить не только на новогоднем корпоративе. Вариант для применения этого фрагмента на других праздниках тоже есть. :Smile3:

----------


## ира10

Леночка, получила материал, изучила  - МАССА ПОЗИТИВА, просто масса!!!!                                                                                               ПОЗРАВЛЯШКА - распечатала и сразу петь - ДРАЙФ!!!!  Открытки..... Леночка, слова одни и те же - как в мультике про попугая - ПРЭЛЕСТНО, МЭМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Релакс - где набраться слов чтоб выразить эмоции - ШЕДЕВР!!!! И это я только прочитала и представила,  а что будет когда видео посмотрю.....??????? Девочки - вы МАСТЕРИЦЫ веселить НАРОД!!! и Это главное!!!! Даже если провести что то одно  - новогодний вечер надолго запомниться и с вашей помощью я надеюсь завоевать свой город!!!

----------


## Львовна

*ира10*, Спасибо  :Tender:  Пользуйтесь с удовольствием! Радуйте и балуйте ваших заказчиков :Smile3:

----------


## Любаня.39

Здравствуйте Лена! Я новичок и пока мало что тут понимаю, но ваше видео мне страсть как понравилось! Хочу приобрести, напишите как. Спасибо!

----------


## Львовна

Здравствуйте!  :Smile3: Все просто!  Для того, чтобы приобрести материал- надо перевести указанную сумму на карту: 4276 2800 1486 9405. Как только деньги поступят- я сразу отправляю вам в личку ссылку на скачивание материала. Ну и, конечно, отпишитесь, что это именно от вас платеж. :Smile3:

----------


## Люсиль

Елена, огромное спасибо  за "Живую открытку"!!! Какая же она весёлая и классная!!!! А  музыкальная подложка такие эмоции пробуждает!!!  Вещь с таким балдежным юмором!!! Просто супер, Вы молодец!!!!

----------


## Львовна

*Люсиль*, Ура-ура!!! Так радостно, что вам тоже пришелся по-душе мой блочек!!!!



> Вещь с таким балдежным юмором!!!


 а за этот комплимент -премного благодарю :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Татьяна Star

Денюшку перевела,очень хочется и релакс и открыточку с подарочками))))))) :Aga: .Моя почта vstarikov@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

*Татьяна Star*, Ссылка ждет вас на почте :Smile3:  И подарочек тоже :Smile3:

----------


## Татьяна Star

Спасибо вам огромное!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

> Спасибо вам огромное!!!!!!!


Не за что  :Smile3: Удачных вам новогодников  :Vishenka 32:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Татьяна Star

Леночка, еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо!!!!Релакс супер)))))И за подарочек отдельное спасибо!!!!!!Отработаю на банкете обязательно пришлю фотоотчет!!!!! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Львовна

> Отработаю на банкете обязательно пришлю фотоотчет!!!!!


Спасибо,Танечка :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Очень буду рада фотоотчету :Smile3:

----------


## elena5555

Леночка! Спасибо за живую открытку! Необычно! Пока прочитывала,поймала себя на мысли , что сижу и радуюсь! Радость от хорошего юмора и от конечного результата действа в процессе проведения вашей "живой открытки". Уверена что публика оценит ваше творение на Ура! Спасибо!

----------


## Crystal

Львовна, Лена,перевела тебе денежки за 2 новогодних фрагмента (2 300) - релакс для босса и живая открытка.
Хочу ссылочку... Почта: geimbukh.lena@yandex.ru

----------


## Львовна

*Crystal*, смотрите почту :Smile3:  там новогодняя посылочка :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

> Леночка! Спасибо за живую открытку! Необычно! Пока прочитывала,поймала себя на мысли , что сижу и радуюсь! Радость от хорошего юмора и от конечного результата действа в процессе проведения вашей "живой открытки". Уверена что публика оценит ваше творение на Ура! Спасибо!


Спасибо,тёзка!!! :Smile3:  Добрых и веселых вам праздников!!! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Ижевчанка

Лен, спасибо за оперативность. Живую открытку получила. Классно стилизовано. Даже хочется продолжения. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Львовна

*Ижевчанка*, Леночка, спасибо!!! Удачи на корпоративах и отличного настроения вам!!!  :Smile3:

----------


## Ларисааа

лена очень хочу живую открытку и релакс

----------


## Львовна

> лена очень хочу живую открытку и релакс


Это пожалуйста :Smile3:  

Если вы приобретаете два блока сразу - цена 2300

и приятный бонус в подарок:
новогодняя «поздравительная застолочка» 
для корпоратива и универсальные варианты блоков 
«МИНУТКА РЕЛАКСА»- для юбилея и 
«ЖИВАЯ ОТКРЫТКА»- для свадьбы.

В комплект входит 2 игровых блока с текстовыми файлами, музык. оформлением, ВИДЕО. + 3 подарка.

карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1403 1097


Как только платеж поступит на карту- отправлю вам в личку или на почту ссылки и вы сможете скачать материал.

----------


## Ларисааа

Лена,перевела 1500 за релакс моя почтаlorik19@mail.ru :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

Лариса, посылочка уже в почтовом ящике. Проверяй почту  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:

----------


## Ларисааа

Лена, просто молодчага!!!! все на столько просто и легко,19 опробую обязательно.спасибо большое

----------


## Львовна

Ларисочка! Спасибоооо!!!!  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  С наступающим :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## light

Хочу сказать БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо за "Релакс"!!!! Провела один раз и сразу поняла что на ближайшее время это будет мой любимый момент!!! И отдельное спасибо за оперативность! Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество)

----------


## Львовна

> сразу поняла что на ближайшее время это будет мой любимый момент!!!


Светлана, я тоже очень люблю эффект от релакса))) шефы балдеют :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 




> Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество)


с удовольствием :Ok:

----------


## tatata2015

*Львовна*, Здравствуйте, "живая открытка" пойдет для новогоднего корпоратива? много ли нужно реквизита и сколько по времени это занимает?

----------


## Львовна

Доброго дня! ""Живую открытку" можно делать безреквизитно или с минимальным реквизитом (по желанию), который, я уверена, найдется в "загашнике" у любого ведущего.  :Smile3: По времени- минут 15

----------


## Профорг

Здравствуйте. А сценарии вы пишете?

----------


## Львовна

> Здравствуйте. А сценарии вы пишете?


Здравствуйте.Да, конечно, пишем :Smile3:

----------

